# Cinesamples CineBells - Released!



## Cinesamples (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is our 2nd boutique library of the month, really enjoying this one.


[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F37622856&secret_url=false[/flash]

http://cinesamples.com/products/cinebells/


----------



## studioj (Feb 23, 2012)

yum


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Cinesamples Cinebells - Coming Next Week*

Here is another demo showing a more orchestral context of the bells in an artsy fashion:

http://soundcloud.com/russellholsapple/ ... -holsapple

They can function in many different fashions.


----------



## dannthr (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey, whatever happened to CineTimp which you advertised as an upcoming library on the CineCrash demo?


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Feb 27, 2012)

dannthr @ Mon Feb 27 said:


> Hey, whatever happened to CineTimp which you advertised as an upcoming library on the CineCrash demo?



such a good memory, dude


----------



## Ed (Feb 27, 2012)

The demos sound great Mike, my only question is how deeply sampled it is. How many dynamics, round robins etc

Sorry if this has been answered somewhere.


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 27, 2012)

10GB library (compressed). Wish we could get it smaller.... It started off as 40GB.
Everything is very "deep sampled". To steal an overused term. 
8-10RR on most everything.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Cinesamples Cinebells - Coming Next Week*

Yes, but is it emotional?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Cinesamples Cinebells - Coming Next Week*

OK, no more jokes.
Sounds great guys!


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Cinesamples Cinebells - Coming Next Week*

I guess its not epic nor emotional, have we any other words?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OabeCxpYMsQ&list=UUvKv40cbSS06Posoc73u2bw&index=1&feature=plcp (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OabeCxpY ... ature=plcp)

I dont know how to embed. fail.


----------



## ysnyvz (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Cinesamples Cinebells - Coming Next Week*



mikebarry @ Mon Feb 27 said:


> I dont know how to embed. fail.




are you sure?  
sounds great!


----------



## Kralc (Feb 27, 2012)

So pretty! That guy looks great as well.
And that piano sounds awesome


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 27, 2012)

You know, at first I was thinking what the heck?!? These are all so useful! Awesome work guys.


----------



## dannthr (Feb 27, 2012)

EPIMOTIONAL!


----------



## Marius Masalar (Feb 27, 2012)

These are looking awesome, gentlemen. Much greater diversity of sounds than I would have imagined from the name, so that's a very pleasant surprise!

Looking forward to getting them under my fingers.


----------



## Niah (Feb 28, 2012)

dannthr @ Tue Feb 28 said:


> EPIMOTIONAL!



:lol: 

Cinesamples you guys are winning my heart with each new release since cinebrass.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Cinesamples Cinebells - Coming Next Day or Two*

I'd love to see a picture of that Xylophone, because I can't imagine that hitting a piece of wood could ever sound like that. :shock: 

D


----------



## Ed (Feb 28, 2012)

This actually looks pretty cool!

Why the hell you call it CineBells, so much of it isnt bells at all! :D


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 28, 2012)

Ed @ Tue Feb 28 said:


> This actually looks pretty cool!
> 
> Why the hell you call it CineBells, so much of it isnt bells at all! :D



+1

Probably not easy to find a name to emcompass all of those instruments, but CineBells is very deceptive...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 28, 2012)

+1 about the title leading to some confusion. I was expecting something closer to Tonehammer's Circle Bells.


----------



## tokyojoe (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Cinesamples Cinebells - Coming Next Day or Two*

CineToyBox?


----------



## justwanderedin (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Cinesamples Cinebells - Coming Next Day or Two*

I agree that the name probably isn't the best.

I still want it, though. =o


----------



## zvenx (Feb 28, 2012)

Ed @ Tue Feb 28 said:


> This actually looks pretty cool!
> 
> Why the hell you call it CineBells, so much of it isnt bells at all! :D



glad I wasn't the only one with that thought...... until I just saw the walk through video I would never have imagined it had all those instruments or that I would have had an interest in it.
rsp


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 28, 2012)

I dunno. We kinda like the name CineBells. 
CineToys may be a good alternative marketing wise. 
In any case should have it up soon. Fun little collection.


----------



## ed buller (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Cinesamples Cinebells - Coming Next Day or Two*

want ....need...buy
e


----------



## playz123 (Feb 28, 2012)

CineSamples @ Tue Feb 28 said:


> I dunno. We kinda like the name CineBells.
> CineToys may be a good alternative marketing wise.
> In any case should have it up soon. Fun little collection.



"CineBellTones" ??? Certainly more encompassing and broader.


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Cinesamples Cinebells - Coming Next Day or Two*

Are these "Orchestral bells" (Cloches-tubes) ?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Cinesamples Cinebells - Coming Next Day or Two*

Cinetallic?

Cinemetallic?

CineMetal?

Cinecittà?


----------



## quantum7 (Feb 29, 2012)

How much $ ?


----------



## Cinesamples (Mar 2, 2012)

CineBells now available! Bells, pianos, harps, dulcimers, toy instruments, all sorts of goodies. Recorded though a world-class signal chain. 10GB $99 Enjoy! http://cinesamples.com/products/cinebells/


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 2, 2012)

Good price!


----------



## 667 (Mar 14, 2012)

Somehow I missed this announcement the first time around. Maybe I thought it was just bells and didn't pay attention, or maybe I thought it was just tuned percussion of which I already have so much..

But I was on Cinesamples.com website and watched the videos-- what a great library! Tons of variety for $99.

With Piano in Blue still at its $99 intro price I think I'll grab that too.


----------

